# my custom painted "orange" Dogma!



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

Finally, after 3 months waiting, my new baby has arrived to the store in Italy. I'll go to pick it up next week, but they've sent me some pictures of my bike and I think I must share them with the world, it's a work of art!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wow that looks really good! congrats and please post more pics


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

Thnx! I will as soon as I pick it up next weekend. I live in Europe so I'll go to have my first ride in the French Alps!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I like all the bikes in the display.
Super sweet Dogma build, renesv. You're going to love that setup.
What shop is it at in Italy? Doesn't look like Treviso.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Pure art. Awesome.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful, but I wouldn't like to have it on display so everybody is be able to put his hand on it. That's how poeple are, they look with their hands and not the eyes.


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

It's not the Pinarello store, it's a Pinarello distributor near Turin. I got a better price from them than from the Pinarello store! Hahah, yes, I know, people like to touch everything. I'll ask the store to keep it away from reach! Cheers!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's lovely!

Drooling over that KOBH too. If it was possible to get yellow for red on it I'd contemplate jumping the Bianchi ship.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on your new Dogma. Awesome looking :thumbsup:


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! Just one more day 'til I pick it up! Then off to the French Alps for its first ride! Will post some pics then!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*pinarello*

Beautiful! Simply gorgeous. Is that a 50cm? Have fun in Italy!


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

As promised, some more pics! Cheers!


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

The bike looks great and even better looking countryside to ride through. What were your riding impressions?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Photoshop?

J/K - sweet ride, great pics. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you my friend have an awesome bike and awesome roads to ride it on!


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

Hahaha, no photoshop, just my blackberry camera! Yes, riding in Europe is awesome, specially in the south with all the mountains to choose from!


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

When I see it just sitting there I just want to get on it and ride off............. Its really special.


----------



## nasty204 (Apr 2, 2011)

drool worthy


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

nasty204 said:


> drool worthy


so true


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Super Drop off point to ride. Not the color for me but then again when I tried the customize colors on Pin's web-site I was not able to put anything together even close to color 537 so I gave up and ordered 537.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

good envy


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful bike!! Awesome! I rode Alpe d' Huez in the summer of 2008 from Bourg d Oisans (sp?) and it was great.. Incredibly beautiful and very steep climb.. Love that area of France.. Next time I go, I want to climb the Galibier..


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

that's amazing. i love my cannondale and i like pennsylvania alright, but i'd still swap ya both bike and location.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome for sure, but it looks more red than orange to me. Maybe it's just my monitor.
Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

OP - Curious why you went with the customize option for your Dog with all of the good factory options? Also how long did it take from order to delivery?


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

Hahaha, it's very orange, I can assure you! I guess it's your monitor! If you see it in person you'll love the color, it's amazing! It took 3 months from order to delivery!
Cheers!


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)

crazy hot bike


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Duplicate Post


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Be honest...were you really riding the big ring, or did you just shift to it for the photo opportunity? ;-)


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

What size is it? Thanks!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

This makes me envious on so many levels. I love that bike. The problem would be that I'm too damn slow for a bike like that. That bike is best seen passing you. I love piarello's but a custom option, is off the charts. Enjoy


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I must have come back to this thread 20 times just hoping for some new shots of this beauty. Fantastic in so many ways, not sure if I like the bike or the background more...ok the bike! I think the white seat/tape is top notch. Well done!


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! Bike rides like a dream. Being riding a lot here in The Netherlanfs, but I really miss some mountains, as there are none over here! But in a couple of months I'll take it to Girona for some fun riding! Will post some new pics tomorrow! Btw, size is 46.5. Cheers


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

A couple of pics. This time from The Netherlands!


----------



## AuYeung (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice Dogma !


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Orange is very hot.

Maybe some custom orange Bora stickers to replace the red?

Great pics!


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

Can you get custom bora sctickers? Do you know where? Cheers


----------



## GiantTCR (Jul 6, 2006)

Bike looks awesome, I am sure pictures do no justice to it.


----------



## sega355 (Jul 27, 2011)

orange dogma looks really nice. I never seen that color.


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

That's right! In person looks even much better, the paint jobis amazing! I love it!


----------



## ThreeD (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome bike! Gotta love the alpe d Huez


----------



## renesv (May 13, 2011)

The orange monster goes to Sicily!


----------



## GRYPHON_ (Oct 20, 2011)

AWESOME. Definitely worth the wait!!!


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

What size is the frame?


----------

